# My bastard kindle and seized up and died



## Shirl (May 23, 2012)

How annoying is this. I'm half way through a book and have two more on there ready for reading. Tried everything that's recommended but nothing works. It's 18 months old so out of it's one year guarantee


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 23, 2012)

Another reason why I favour the real thing. They even still work if dropped. Even if dropped in the bath, although they'll never look as nice.


----------



## emanymton (May 23, 2012)

There are many reasons I don't like kindles but the worst thing about them is that I can no longer nosy at what books people are ridding on the train and make spurious moral judgments about them from that fact alone.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 23, 2012)

Also, in a really tight spot (like civilisation collapsing or something) you could use Barbara Cartland for kindling. Unless she's on a kindle.


----------



## quimcunx (May 23, 2012)

I like kindles because I can finally read all about Rose West on the tube without people making spurious moral judgements about me on that fact alone.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 23, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Also, in a really tight spot (like civilisation collapsing or something) you could use Barbara Cartland for kindling. Unless she's on a kindle.


 
It's really their only use.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 23, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I like kindles because I can finally read all about Rose West on the tube without people making spurious moral judgements about me on that fact alone.


Yeah, there is that. I was once accused of being a Nazi sympathiser because I have a lot of books about WWII. Stuff like Martin Gilbert, Berndt Engelmann, William L Shirer etc etc


----------



## BoxRoom (May 23, 2012)

Shirl said:


> How annoying is this. I'm half way through a book and have two more on there ready for reading. Tried everything that's recommended but nothing works. It's 18 months old so out of it's one year guarantee


Contact kindle support, they're not all bad! Chances are they'll still offer to replace it even though it's beyond warranty. 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200506470
And click on 'Contact Us'


----------



## Kidda (May 23, 2012)

Mine did that after 2 months of having it, thankfully they sent a new one pretty sharpish and the customer service was quite good. 

I lost lots of books that i had ''found'' on the internet and so fell out of love with it a bit. 
I do love being able to carry it around easier than a bulky book.


----------



## stuff_it (May 23, 2012)

emanymton said:


> There are many reasons I don't like kindles but the worst thing about them is that I can no longer nosy at what books people are ridding on the train and make spurious moral judgments about them from that fact alone.


A fine traditional hobby, it is going the way of porno in hedges though.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 23, 2012)

BoxRoom said:


> Contact kindle support, they're not all bad! Chances are they'll still offer to replace it even though it's beyond warranty.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200506470
> And click on 'Contact Us'


Yeah - it's always worth remembering that Kindles are a loss leader for Amazon, in the hope that you will buy overpriced ebooks on them. If you don't have a working Kindle you can't buy books for it. So it's in their interests to keep yours working.


----------



## Shirl (May 23, 2012)

BoxRoom said:


> Contact kindle support, they're not all bad! Chances are they'll still offer to replace it even though it's beyond warranty.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200506470
> And click on 'Contact Us'


Thanks, I just emailed them.

If it means I have to buy another I'll be really fed up. Until it seized I really loved it, now I feel let down  bastard.


----------



## Riklet (May 23, 2012)

Have you tried all the reset functions then? Tried plugging it into USB/power and then doing them all again? If it's completely dead then maybe the battery has died or a connector has gone, it's flash memory I think, which is about as sturdy as you can get.

I would be amazed if they didn't offer to repair/replace it (you might have to pay a bit?), for the reasons outlined above.  Kick up a fuss if not....


----------



## danny la rouge (May 23, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Yeah - it's always worth remembering that Kindles are a loss leader for Amazon, in the hope that you will buy overpriced ebooks on them. If you don't have a working Kindle you can't buy books for it. So it's in their interests to keep yours working.


You'd think, but (based on no evidence at all) I actually doubt whether they'll be keen on helping out when it's older than 12 months.  I'll be interested in the outcome.


----------



## Roadkill (May 23, 2012)

I'd quite like an e-book reader of some kind, for reading the out-of-copyright books that've been digitised by people like Project Gutenberg without having to fork out huge sums for original copies or give them back to the library.  It'd definitely be an adjunct to hard copy, though: nothing on earth* will part me from my precious books, especially not something that's going to go wrong and lose them all!

*except perhaps the house burning down.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 23, 2012)

Plus, my living room in my boxy 70s terraced house is wonderfully soundproof thanks to floor to ceiling bookshelves. Can't do that with a kindle.


----------



## BoxRoom (May 23, 2012)

Buying a kindle doesn't mean you legally have to stop buying books. 
Hasn't stopped us even though we haven't got room for any more of the damn things.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 23, 2012)

BoxRoom said:


> Buying a kindle doesn't mean you legally have to stop buying books.
> Hasn't stopped us even though we haven't got room for any more of the damn things.


It's OK, eventually the kids leave home leaving more walls to erect shelving on.


----------



## BoxRoom (May 23, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> It's OK, eventually the kids leave home leaving more walls to erect shelving on.


That reminds me, I've still got shed loads of books at my parents house. Bugger. Really must go and liberate them and begin worrying about the crap I was reading when I was young...


----------



## 19sixtysix (May 23, 2012)

BoxRoom said:


> Buying a kindle doesn't mean you legally have to stop buying books.
> Hasn't stopped us even though we haven't got room for any more of the damn things.


 
I bought a kindle for my big trip and it broke in my bag just before a 24hr flight home. Luckily I had real books as back up.


----------



## Roadkill (May 23, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Plus, my living room in my boxy 70s terraced house is wonderfully soundproof thanks to floor to ceiling bookshelves.


 
I'm still envious of those bookshelves.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 23, 2012)

First thing I had done when we moved in. We'd still be edging our way around boxes of books otherwise.


----------



## Blagsta (May 23, 2012)

Shirl said:


> How annoying is this. I'm half way through a book and have two more on there ready for reading. Tried everything that's recommended but nothing works. It's 18 months old so out of it's one year guarantee


Forget the guarantee, they're worthless. Sale of Goods Act is your friend. It's obviously not fit for purpose, the retailer who sold it you has a legal duty to replace or repair. Provided you haven't dropped it/knocked it/dropped in the toilet etc.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 23, 2012)

Wrong forum, btw.


----------



## Kanda (May 23, 2012)

In the meantime, download the app to your PC or phone if you want to carry on reading the book till it's replaced.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 23, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Plus, my living room in my boxy 70s terraced house is wonderfully soundproof thanks to floor to ceiling bookshelves. Can't do that with a kindle.


 
Although the biggest problem with real books if you move round a bit, the things are a nightmare. I've managed to prune mine down to a few shelves full of guidebooks. The rest fit on a USB stick.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 23, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I like kindles because I can finally read all about Rose West on the tube without people making spurious moral judgements about me on that fact alone.


 
TBF quimmy, they were making moral judgements because you were reading that, panting and getting red-faced. Let's face it, they thought that you were getting off on reading about a mass murderer. They were probably just glad to get off the train alive.


----------



## dylanredefined (May 23, 2012)

Dropped mine .


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 23, 2012)

Stood on mine, although I paid the £20 numpty tax, so hopefully I can change it when I get to a Curries to chance it.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 24, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Although the biggest problem with real books if you move round a bit, the things are a nightmare. I've managed to prune mine down to a few shelves full of guidebooks. The rest fit on a USB stick.


Thankfully my moving around days are over. I will die in this house


----------



## editor (May 24, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Another reason why I favour the real thing. They even still work if dropped. Even if dropped in the bath, although they'll never look as nice.


Well there's some really useful advice 

Good luck with reading a book that's been dropped in the bath, by the way.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 24, 2012)

It's happened to me (toddlers  bless them), you dry them out in the airing cupboard or a very low oven with the door ajar and they can be read. OK, they will always be a bit crinkly, but they can be read. A kindle that's gone a bit crinkly can't.


----------



## nogojones (May 24, 2012)

I've dropped dozens of books in the bath and they've been fine to read after drying.

I've considered a kindle, but I've got a shed load of hard books to read first.


----------



## editor (May 24, 2012)

nogojones said:


> I've dropped dozens of books in the bath and they've been fine to read after drying.


You sound like a *very* clumsy person.


----------



## quimcunx (May 24, 2012)

I've read loads of books that I've dropped in the bath to varying degrees.


----------



## editor (May 24, 2012)

Looks like I must have extra special 'Holding On To Books In The Bath' super powers.


----------



## danny la rouge (May 24, 2012)

Global Stoner said:


> Stood on mine, although I paid the £20 numpty tax, so hopefully I can change it when I get to a Curries to chance it.


"Numpty tax". 

I wouldn't be so sure your Numpty Tax will cover your standing on the item.  Best of luck, though.


----------



## Shirl (May 24, 2012)

I spoke to Amazon this morning and the upshot is that as is it 18 months old and out of warranty they are sending me a new Kindle for £40 they will pay postage on that. I should receive it on Saturday morning


----------



## BoxRoom (May 24, 2012)

Shirl said:


> I spoke to Amazon this morning and the upshot is that as is it 18 months old and out of warranty they are sending me a new Kindle for £40 they will pay postage on that. I should receive it on Saturday morning


That's not too bad really. Glad it's sorted


----------



## nogojones (May 24, 2012)

editor said:


> You sound like a *very* clumsy person.


 
I am. I don't deserve nice things like kindles.


----------



## Ms T (May 24, 2012)

Shirl said:


> I spoke to Amazon this morning and the upshot is that as is it 18 months old and out of warranty they are sending me a new Kindle for £40 they will pay postage on that. I should receive it on Saturday morning


 

A bit late but warranty is a bit of a red herring.  The Sale of Goods Act actually protects you for six years, and specifies that a product should last a "reasonable" amount of time.  I would argue that 18 months for something which cost £100 is not reasonable and would have told them that.  I managed to get a refund on a £20 iron which packed up after 13 months on this basis.


----------



## Shirl (May 24, 2012)

Ms T said:


> A bit late but warranty is a bit of a red herring. The Sale of Goods Act actually protects you for six years, and specifies that a product should last a "reasonable" amount of time. I would argue that 18 months for something which cost £100 is not reasonable and would have told them that. I managed to get a refund on a £20 iron which packed up after 13 months on this basis.


Bugger, if I'd known I'd have had a go but anyway, at least I'll have a kindle again by Saturday.


----------



## Shirl (May 25, 2012)

My new kindle has just arrived earlier than expected


----------



## Pingu (May 25, 2012)

I have about 1400 kindle books on a dvd that has proved most useful. lots of good stuff there not just shite. it filled up my sister kindle touch at the weekend so she had to chose to delete a laod of them so she could fit the ones she wanted on.


----------



## D'wards (May 25, 2012)

I agonised over hgetting a Kindle for ages, but decided not too as i love rummaging through charity shops, boot sales, ebay and internet swapping sites for interesting books, or bargains. Would miss doing that.

Plus i'm another who treats his books badly - dropped in the bath, left on trains - even set one on fire with a candle once, put it on something overhanging a tealight. Was still readable though


----------



## TopCat (May 25, 2012)

Shirl said:


> I spoke to Amazon this morning and the upshot is that as is it 18 months old and out of warranty they are sending me a new Kindle for £40 they will pay postage on that. I should receive it on Saturday morning


Respect to Amazon.


----------



## TopCat (May 25, 2012)

I have no room for books. London living space is so expensive I want to avoid clutter like books and CD's/LP's. I lurve my kindle and I lurve getting 10000 plus books for nowt off of PB.


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> Looks like I must have extra special 'Holding On To Books In The Bath' super powers.



Or you don't wash that often?


----------



## D'wards (May 25, 2012)

What do people think of this as a half price ereader option?
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...COJUN&_$ja=tsid:11674|prd:1546795&cmpid=COJUN


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 25, 2012)

Wow that's cheap...these things do need to be cheap for me to be happy taking them to the same places I would books.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2012)

editor said:


> Looks like I must have extra special 'Holding On To Books In The Bath' super powers.


either that or one of these things







£15 from amazon, btw


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 25, 2012)

editor said:


> You sound like a *very* clumsy person.


 
Thing is there is plenty of us and we demand hardware that can survive our lifestyles. That's got to be a market segment? 

In the last year, I've killed two kindles and smashed the screen on my smartphone.


----------



## Shirl (May 25, 2012)

I just connected my new kindle to the network. All my books are there on the new kindle so I clicked on the one I had been reading and it opened at my previously bookmarked page. How good is that 

Forget what I said about bastard kindle. I love my kindle


----------



## BoxRoom (May 25, 2012)

Shirl said:


> I just connected my new kindle to the network. All my books are there on the new kindle so I clicked on the one I had been reading and it opened at my previously bookmarked page. How good is that
> 
> Forget what I said about bastard kindle. I love my kindle


Clever stuff, innit!


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2012)

Ms T said:


> A bit late but warranty is a bit of a red herring.  The Sale of Goods Act actually protects you for six years, and specifies that a product should last a "reasonable" amount of time.  I would argue that 18 months for something which cost £100 is not reasonable and would have told them that.  I managed to get a refund on a £20 iron which packed up after 13 months on this basis.


My kindle just seized up and it's out of warranty. Just spoken to them and they tried to flog me on for 50, then 30 when I whined about it. I told them I'd think about it cos if they were willing to drop the price so readily, they must be prepared to give me a free on if I whine enough. I shall tell them what you have posted. Ta!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 15, 2012)

Good Luck OU.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 15, 2012)

Rather morally dubious post, but with the price of the new Kindle, if you don't pay for books, you could afford to replace it once a year and still make a saving. 

£60 = £5 a month.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 15, 2012)

.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 15, 2012)

Not really. Unless you stick the money you save in a bank account


----------



## Firky (Oct 15, 2012)

Shirl said:


> How annoying is this. I'm half way through a book and have two more on there ready for reading. Tried everything that's recommended but nothing works. It's 18 months old so out of it's one year guarantee


 
50 Shades of Grey?


----------



## Riklet (Oct 16, 2012)

mine was replaced for free when it broke with no problems n i'd owned it for 18 months, so def work asking/pestering/whinging.

hit them with the sale of goods patter as the nuclear option, no way one should expect to replace a kindle every fucking year or two, sod that.


----------



## Shirl (Oct 16, 2012)

firky said:


> 50 Shades of Grey?


Cheeky fecker


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 16, 2012)

I called again and they said they'd forward on my complaint.
They emailed to say that they'd send me a free Kindle Keyboard 3G.
My old one was Wi Fi only. 
result


----------



## Geri (Oct 16, 2012)

This is one of the problems of the modern world.

Last year some fucking twat drowned me from head to foot by driving through a huge puddle, which totally borked my iPod and I had to get a new one and replace all the music from scratch.


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 17, 2012)

Ms T said:


> A bit late but warranty is a bit of a red herring. The Sale of Goods Act actually protects you for six years, and specifies that a product should last a "reasonable" amount of time. I would argue that 18 months for something which cost £100 is not reasonable and would have told them that. I managed to get a refund on a £20 iron which packed up after 13 months on this basis.


Really? I wish I'd known that before taking out breakdown cover on my washing machine (Under two years old but out of years warranty, 2 things gone pop in six weeks!) Grrr.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 17, 2012)

Shirl said:


> How annoying is this. I'm half way through a book and have two more on there ready for reading. Tried everything that's recommended but nothing works. It's 18 months old so out of it's one year guarantee


You can get a new kindle keyboard (one of the older models) for £50 new, probably even less used.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 17, 2012)

No, the only keyboard one still in production is the 3G one and that's £150 
You can get the new keyboardless one for £49


----------

